# Sticky  Memorial to Marty Fitzhenry



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm sure many of you have heard that Marty Fitzhenry succumbed to cancer recently. Ben Fioriello started a GoFundMe page to memorialize Marty by having 40 bricks inscribed with Martys name at the TCA Museum in Lancaster. Marty was a friend to anyone in the model train hobby, and an all around great guy. This is a fitting tribute to someone that gave so much to the hobby.

If you'd like to contribute to the memorial fund, here's the link.

Marty Fitzhenry Memorial gofundme Page

Looks like we're already up to 1/4 of the goal.


----------



## highvoltage

As of this morning, they surpassed their goal. :appl:


----------



## Lee Willis

A ral shame. Marty was a great guy. He will be missed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, Marty was certainly one of the good guys. I could call him up and he'd do whatever he could to assist or supply something that I didn't have, I tried to do the same. He was a person that I was proud to call a friend. He certainly leaves a large void, I'll miss seeing him.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

it turned out really nice.


----------

